
Show HN: Network Manager for docker containers - vmulas
https://github.com/vmulas/docker-netmanager
======
2bluesc
Why not just bridge if the NAT is 1:1? Am I missing something?

~~~
vmulas
I wrote this code in order to make the script work alongside the default
docker options. A custom interface is a plus to keep things clean and
separated at the same time

